# 98 Altima Help!



## Godzilla1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Initially dealership advised sensor code referenced a crank angle problem. Advised replacement of distributor. Put distributor in and then advised engine had to be replaced because the timing chain had jumped 2 or 3 links. Said hydraulic tensioner was loose and allowed chain to jump. Bent the valves.

Next day shop foreman said that had to replace engine because "rings had been washed out." Said that distributor was not firing and gas continued fill cylinders - eventually washing out oil ring and putting gas into the oil. Said engine has to be replaced.

Does this sound accurate?

1998 with 150,000 miles - no major problems except this. Wants $5,000 to replace engine with another engine with 37K miles.

Appreciate any comments


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Godzilla1 said:


> Initially dealership advised sensor code referenced a crank angle problem. Advised replacement of distributor. Put distributor in and then advised engine had to be replaced because the timing chain had jumped 2 or 3 links. Said hydraulic tensioner was loose and allowed chain to jump. Bent the valves.
> 
> Next day shop foreman said that had to replace engine because "rings had been washed out." Said that distributor was not firing and gas continued fill cylinders - eventually washing out oil ring and putting gas into the oil. Said engine has to be replaced.
> 
> ...


find an independent mechanic to install an engine for you and get one from either ebay or someplace that will ship to you. 5k is way too much money for a simple swap. you can get an engine for less than a grand. a typical tech should charge you about 500 or so to install it. save your money and do the shopping yourself. i trust this site www.ritewayauto.com they have never done me wrong and ive been dealing with them for the last 15 years.


----------

